
Show HN: Shiori – Simple self hosted bookmarks manager - acrophobic
https://github.com/RadhiFadlillah/shiori
======
roadbeats
Hoping you don't mind a little shameless plug here, I'd like to talk about
likedb: [https://github.com/kozmos/likedb](https://github.com/kozmos/likedb)

It's a bookmarking database that keeps a copy of all your bookmarks in your
computer, but automatically syncs to your other devices. Similar to what
Chrome and Safari do between your desktop and mobile devices.

Although it's built particularly for Kozmos (getkozmos.com), you can build a
service that syncs with that.

P.S If you'd like to build an import manager, you can use Kozmos' parsing
library; [https://github.com/kozmos/bookmark-backup-
parser](https://github.com/kozmos/bookmark-backup-parser)

~~~
overcast
Is it really necessary to hijack others "Show HN"? These types of posts should
be banned.

~~~
HighlandSpring
I think the opposite - until an hour ago I wasn't aware this category of
software even existed. As soon as I learned of it, first thing I wanted to
know is what else is out there that solves the same problem and how they
compare.

Some projects help you with this by featuring a quick rundown of similar
software on their website/repository readme along with links to the
repositories. I always appreciate that.

~~~
overcast
Then create a separate Show HN for it? There's no reason to mention your
competing product in someones thread, other than to advertise for it.

~~~
ianwalter
But then they are two unrelated posts with two separate discussions. The whole
point is that they are related and in the same discussion. It's more simple
this way.

~~~
overcast
I mean if they are unrelated, shouldn't they have separate discussions?

------
zaarn
>Where possible, by default shiori will download a static copy of the webpage
in simple text and HTML format, which later can be used as offline archive for
that page.

This is the killer feature I've always been missing from so many bookmark
managers.

Atm I use Shaarli but I want to preserve my bookmarks as they are now for the
future.

I will definitely look into improving the archiving feature through pull
requests.

What it seems to be missing is an addon or bookmarklet to quickly bookmark
pages from the active browser tab and now way to import large collections into
the database.

I'll test it out to see if the database can handle my bookmark collection
(which should be approaching about 7000 links by now)

------
satyanash
Also have a look at Crestify[0]. It doesn't store local copies of the
bookmarks, but instead archives them to Archive.org and Archive.today. It is
open source and PRs are welcome.

[0]
[https://github.com/crestify/crestify](https://github.com/crestify/crestify)

------
diggan
Slightly OT, but I'm looking for a bookmark manager to actually manage my
current bookmarks. I'm using Firefox and I'm currently up to about 1000
bookmarks, organized in a couple of directories. But I'd like to have UI that
can tag them, automatically sort by domain and more. The Firefox Bookmark
Manager is not good enough when you have a lot of bookmarks.

Is there any tool out there? I don't want to export the bookmarks from Firefox
but something that I can use from Firefox or import into Firefox again after
organizing.

~~~
bluehatbrit
Full disclosure to start with, I work for the company building this.

We launched the latest version of Gurn ([https://gurn.io](https://gurn.io)) a
few months back, it does bookmarks a little differently though. You assign
keywords to your URLs, can collect multiple URLs under a single keyword, and
sort them into lists. You can then invite others to collaborate on those
lists.

You can then navigate to them directly through the browser bar. We currently
support chrome and firefox with IE, Edge, and Safari all being worked on at
the moment.

It's aimed mostly at teams but works really well individuals as well. I'm
building the thing so take this with a pinch of salt, but I couldn't live
without it now.

~~~
notheguyouthink
Your https fails for me, just fyi. (error pops up saying the connection is not
private)

~~~
bluehatbrit
We've fixed this now, thanks for letting us know!

~~~
resurge
[https://www.gurn.io/](https://www.gurn.io/) works but
[https://gurn.io/](https://gurn.io/) still gives me an error.

> gurn.io uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is only valid
> for www.gurn.io Error code: SSL_ERROR_BAD_CERT_DOMAIN

------
maeln
Does someone know how it compares to Wallabag[0] ?

[0] [https://wallabag.org/en](https://wallabag.org/en)

------
joshu
Someone should make some sort of web service for collecting and organizing
links.

~~~
tachyoff
I'm a big fan of Pinboard, personally. It's super cheap and the creator is
committed to never selling off my data (obviously there's an element of trust
there, but then again, all web services involve an element of trust). Oh, and
the $25/year plan offers link archival too.

------
olav
A little plug: I have integrated bookmarking with my open source personal
knowledge base [https://knowfox.com](https://knowfox.com) so I can annotate
and refer to bookmarks. Bookmarked pages are run through
[https://mercury.postlight.com/web-parser/](https://mercury.postlight.com/web-
parser/) to save the gist with the bookmark.

------
O_H_E
>> Intended as a simple clone of Pocket

Finally, been waiting for so long for this. You have to pay premium to search
with the tags....seriously

~~~
PurpleRamen
There is also [https://wallabag.org](https://wallabag.org) which is
selfhostable and somewhat popular.

------
geekit
I use Instapaper for not just "read later" feature but as bookmarking too to
later refer it. It has single level folders for organizing. Searched can be
done on page title or cached copy of page.

As your solution is self hosted, it is good. Wish I knew Go tools to use it.

~~~
notheguyouthink
> Wish I knew Go tools to use it.

What do you mean?

~~~
geekit
I meant I don't have any experience with Go setup, tools and stuff since it is
made with Go.

~~~
notheguyouthink
Well with Go, you don't need them if all you want is to run the project. Go
produces binaries, so you just download the binary from somewhere - No Go
needed. In this case, iirc he was releasing binaries on the GitHub page.

You only need Go if you're wanting to develop on the project, or if the
developer never released binaries.

------
pmullins
Looks promising. However, I really need a way to browse my bookmarks vs.
searching them. Maybe that'll be added in a later update?

~~~
alsobrsp
I have used sitebar in the past, will probably start using it again.

[http://sitebar.org/](http://sitebar.org/)

------
dod9er
Seems like a more powerful replacement for the nextcloud bookmarks app which I
use. But a bookmarklet would really ease the workflow.

------
deforciant
This looks great, building and running it seems straightforward. Helm chart or
K8s deployment.yaml template would be handy too :)

------
JepZ
Looks very cool.

Any plans for a browser integration/plugin? I save a lot of bookmarks,
sometimes even multiple at once (with tree style tab).

~~~
acrophobic
Yeah, I have plan to create add on for Chrome and Firefox. The rest API for
saving bookmarks is already there, so I think it should be easy enough to do.

------
mariushop
I just love the clean look of this. Looks like a labour of love for a personal
tool. Nice feature, downloading the full HTML.

~~~
acrophobic
Thank you very much.

To clarify, it won't download the full HTML, only the content part of the
webpage. It works by using go-readability[0], which strips unnecessary
elements from a webpage.

[0] [https://github.com/RadhiFadlillah/go-
readability/](https://github.com/RadhiFadlillah/go-readability/)

------
stewbrew
It would be nice if it were able to import (or sync some bookmarks with some
tag etc.) with pocket.

